# [SOLVED] no sound after upgrade to gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5

## JohnBlbec

hi everybody,

after upgrade from gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8 i have no sound. there is following message during boot:

```

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "SigmaTel STAC9274D" "HDA: 83847621, 80860519" "0x8086" "0x0519"

Hardware is initiated using a guest method

```

I have done no changes in my sound configuration. There is no error in the /var/log/messages and it seems alsa and pulseaudio start properly.

# dmesg | grep HDA

```

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

# lsmod | grep hda

```

snd_hda_intel         533140  2 

snd_pcm                81864  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc         10896  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9032  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    69192  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

# lsmod | grep snd

```

snd_seq_oss            34176  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8832  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                58208  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8596  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            41248  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16960  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         533140  2 

snd_pcm                81864  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              24400  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10896  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9032  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    69192  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

# lspci -vvv

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0519

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at e5320000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

$ emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 24 Apr 2009 15:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en cs"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync-excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm gif gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg midi mmx mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cs" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

my old kernel config: kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

my new kernel config: kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 UPDATED 04/25/2009

note: i have no mute in my alsamixer

has anybody the same problem? :o(

--JBLast edited by JohnBlbec on Sat Apr 25, 2009 2:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JohnBlbec

UPDATED

 *JohnBlbec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> after upgrade from gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8 i have no sound. there is following message during boot:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

the error message during boot is not appeared now and i think the main problem is pulseaudio...

# grep pulseaudio /var/log/messages

```

Apr 25 02:04:26 rpc-linux pulseaudio[9022]: alsa-util.c: Device default doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz.

Apr 25 02:04:26 rpc-linux pulseaudio[9022]: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy

Apr 25 02:04:26 rpc-linux pulseaudio[9022]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.

```

# pulseaudio --system=1 --fail=1 -vvv

```

I: core-util.c: Successfully gained nice level -11.

I: main.c: Found user 'pulse' (UID 102) and group 'pulse' (GID 412).

I: main.c: Successfully dropped root privileges.

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted

I: main.c: Page size is 4096 bytes

I: main.c: Fresh high-resolution timers available! Bon appetit!

D: cli-command.c: Checking for existance of '/usr/lib64/pulse-0.9/modules//module-hal-detect.so': success

I: module-hal-detect.c: Trying capability alsa

D: module-hal-detect.c: Not loaded device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer

D: module-hal-detect.c: Not loaded device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_2

D: module-hal-detect.c: Not loaded device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1

D: module-hal-detect.c: Loading module-alsa-source with arguments 'device_id=0 source_name=alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'

D: alsa-util.c: Trying front:0...

I: module-alsa-source.c: Successfully opened device front:0.

I: module-alsa-source.c: Successfully enabled mmap() mode.

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

I: alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer front:0: No such file or directory

I: alsa-util.c: Successfully attached to mixer 'hw:0'

I: alsa-util.c: Using mixer control "Capture".

I: source.c: Created source 0 "alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0" with sample spec "s16le 2ch 44100Hz"

I: module-alsa-source.c: Using 4 fragments of size 4352 bytes.

I: alsa-util.c: All 2 channels can be mapped to mixer channels. Using hardware volume control.

D: module-alsa-source.c: Thread starting up

D: rtpoll.c: Acquired POSIX realtime signal SIGRTMIN+29

I: module.c: Loaded "module-alsa-source" (index: #0; argument: "device_id=0 source_name=alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0").

D: module-hal-detect.c: Loading module-alsa-sink with arguments 'device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'

D: alsa-util.c: Trying front:0...

I: module-alsa-sink.c: Successfully opened device front:0.

I: module-alsa-sink.c: Successfully enabled mmap() mode.

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

I: alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer front:0: No such file or directory

I: alsa-util.c: Successfully attached to mixer 'hw:0'

I: alsa-util.c: Using mixer control "Master".

I: sink.c: Created sink 0 "alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0" with sample spec "s16le 2ch 44100Hz"

I: source.c: Created source 1 "alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0.monitor" with sample spec "s16le 2ch 44100Hz"

I: module-alsa-sink.c: Using 4 fragments of size 4352 bytes.

I: alsa-util.c: ALSA device lacks independant volume controls for each channel, falling back to software volume control.

D: module-alsa-sink.c: Thread starting up

D: rtpoll.c: Acquired POSIX realtime signal SIGRTMIN+28

I: module-alsa-sink.c: Starting playback.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-alsa-sink" (index: #1; argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0").

D: module-hal-detect.c: Not loaded device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1

D: module-hal-detect.c: Not loaded device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer

I: module-hal-detect.c: Loaded 2 modules.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-hal-detect" (index: #2; argument: "").

I: module.c: Loaded "module-esound-protocol-unix" (index: #3; argument: "").

I: protocol-native.c: Allowing access to group 'pulse-access'.

I: protocol-native.c: loading cookie from disk.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-native-protocol-unix" (index: #4; argument: "").

D: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Publishing services in Zeroconf

D: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully created entry group for pulse@rpc-linux: ALSA PCM on front:0 (STAC92xx Analog) via DMA.

D: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully created entry group for pulse@rpc-linux: ALSA PCM on front:0 (STAC92xx Analog) via DMA.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-zeroconf-publish" (index: #5; argument: "").

I: module.c: Loaded "module-volume-restore" (index: #6; argument: "").

D: module-default-device-restore.c: No previous default sink setting, ignoring.

D: module-default-device-restore.c: No previous default source setting, ignoring.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-default-device-restore" (index: #7; argument: "").

I: module.c: Loaded "module-rescue-streams" (index: #8; argument: "").

D: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 becomes idle.

D: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 becomes idle.

D: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0.monitor becomes idle.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-suspend-on-idle" (index: #9; argument: "").

D: cli-command.c: Checking for existance of '/usr/lib64/pulse-0.9/modules//module-x11-publish.so': success

D: cli-command.c: Checking for existance of '/usr/lib64/pulse-0.9/modules//module-gconf.so': failure

I: main.c: Daemon startup complete.

D: module-hal-detect.c: dbus: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus, path=/org/freedesktop/DBus, member=NameAcquired

I: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully established service pulse@rpc-linux: ALSA PCM on front:0 (STAC92xx Analog) via DMA.

I: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully established service pulse@rpc-linux: ALSA PCM on front:0 (STAC92xx Analog) via DMA.

I: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully established main service.

I: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 idle for too long, suspending ...

I: module-alsa-sink.c: Device suspended...

I: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0.monitor idle for too long, suspending ...

I: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 idle for too long, suspending ...

I: module-alsa-source.c: Device suspended...

```

when i play some music i can see volume meter (pavumeter) show my left and right channel properly but i still can hear nothing :o(

any help? any idea? everything worked correctly in gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8

----------

## JohnBlbec

SOLVED

I do not why but my /etc/asound.state has been changed and that is why my pc was w/o sound.

The second thing I have done - I have added a line in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa (and executed update-modules and restarted alsasound and pulseaudio).

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa

```

.

.

options snd-hda-intel model=ref

```

/etc/asound.state diff

```

9d8

<               comment.item.3 CD

21d19

<               comment.item.3 CD

34d31

<               comment.item.3 CD

46c43

<               value true

---

>               value false

145,146c142,143

<               value.0 127

<               value.1 127

---

>               value.0 100

>               value.1 100

154,155c151,152

<               value.0 true

<               value.1 true

---

>               value.0 false

>               value.1 false

166c163

<               value 127

---

>               value 100

174c171

<               value true

---

>               value false

185c182

<               value 127

---

>               value 100

193c190

<               value true

---

>               value false

201c198

<               value true

---

>               value false

212,213c209,210

<               value.0 127

<               value.1 127

---

>               value.0 100

>               value.1 100

221,222c218,219

<               value.0 true

<               value.1 true

---

>               value.0 false

>               value.1 false

225a223,230

>               comment.type BOOLEAN

>               comment.count 1

>               iface MIXER

>               name 'Line In as Output Switch'

>               value false

>       }

>       control.23 {

>               comment.access 'read write'

236c241

<       control.23 {

---

>       control.24 {

249c254

<       control.24 {

---

>       control.25 {

262c267

<       control.25 {

---

>       control.26 {

275c280

<       control.26 {

---

>       control.27 {

283c288

<       control.27 {

---

>       control.28 {

291c296

<       control.28 {

---

>       control.29 {

299c304

<       control.29 {

---

>       control.30 {

305c310

<               value true

---

>               value false

307c312

<       control.30 {

---

>       control.31 {

315,322d319

<       control.31 {

<               comment.access 'read write'

<               comment.type BOOLEAN

<               comment.count 1

<               iface MIXER

<               name 'IEC958 Capture Switch'

<               value false

<       }

324,331d320

<               comment.access read

<               comment.type IEC958

<               comment.count 1

<               iface MIXER

<               name 'IEC958 Capture Default'

<               value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

<       }

<       control.33 {

342c331

<       control.34 {

---

>       control.33 {

350c339

<       control.35 {

---

>       control.34 {

360,361c349,363

<               value.0 255

<               value.1 255

---

>               value.0 200

>               value.1 200

>       }

>       control.35 {

>               comment.access 'read write user'

>               comment.type INTEGER

>               comment.count 2

>               comment.range '0 - 120'

>               comment.tlv '0000000100000008fffff44800000032'

>               comment.dbmin -3000

>               comment.dbmax 3000

>               iface MIXER

>               name 'Digital Capture Volume'

>               value.0 0

>               value.1 0

```

----------

